# Game Thread- Warriors At Nuggets 4/11/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Golden State Warriors(31-46)







Denver Nuggets(45-31)

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
Center-Marcus Camby
Power Forward-Kenyon Martin
Small Forward-Carmelo Anthony
Shooting Guard-Demarr Johnson
Point Guard-Andre Miller

*Bench*-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Bryon Russell
Nene Hilario
Eduardo Najera
Francisco Elson

*Warriors Projected Starting Lineup*-
Center-Adonal Foyle
Power Forward-Troy Murphy
Small Forward-Mike Dunleavy
Shooting Guard-Jason Richardson 
Point Guard-Baron Davis

*Bench*-
Rodney White 
Zarko Cabarkapa 
Andris Biedrins 
Derek Fisher
Mickael Pietrus


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Warriors +10, Nuggets -10 (vBookie) 

If you want to bet on the Nuggets, just subtract 10 points from the final score and if it still beats the Warriors then you win.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

About an hour til tipoff, let's see if we can't get this game thread roaring like the 200 poster a couple weeks ago. I'm gonna say 105-97 Nugs for the final. For anyone who think this'll be a pushover, Golden State is 8 and 2 over their last 10, with wins over Phoenix, Houston, and Seattle (yes I know that they're all hurt in Seattle).


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Really wish I could see this game. Warriors are playing good ball. And the Nuggets are steam rolling.

My game prediction-

*Nuggets 109*
*
Warriors 102*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Nuggets 109
Warriors 103

Melo 29pts 4reb 4asts


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Nuggets up early, Melo better keep posting up. I lvoe the Warrioirs announcer saying that seeing the Nuggets #1 in the overall power ranking was hard to believe, then when his partner points out that they've won 21 of 23, he goes silent for a good 30 seconds :biggrin: Anyways, I'll start posting scores, etc after this. If anyone who is or isn't watching the game has any questions or comments, post away.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

They're starting to look for Melo posting up with their help d. Someone really needs to work with him on passing out of double teams in the post. He just got turned back at the the rim by Pietrus.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

finnally i get to watch a nuggets game live..lol..anyways the biedrens can really block..how did nuggets get most of ther 36 pts in the 1st Q?started watching at the 3 min mark..


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

32-29 Nuggets after 1. Davis leads all scorers with 17, Melo has 9 for the Nuggets. Nuggets already with 16 fast break points and 20 points in the paint. Biedrins already has got 2 nice blocks (Melo turnin into the help and Nene laying it up instead of dunking it because he thought no one was behind him), he gets up _quick_.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> finnally i get to watch a nuggets game live..lol..anyways the biedrens can really block..how did nuggets get most of ther 36 pts in the 1st Q?started watching at the 3 min mark..


The Warriors announcers said it best, it was a layup line the first few minutes.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

41-33 Nuggets with 8:58 left in the half. Beware of J Rich gettin it goin, this team's got 2 guys with the potential to drop 15+ in one quarter at any time. It's a good thing for us Davis is the only one scoring right now.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah..the nuggets have to play hard the whole game..even if there up by like 20..they caught up agaisnt the suns when they were like winning by 15 a few days ago..well actually the suns are really struggling lately..


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Must've forgotten that "knock-on-wood" part. Richardson nails two 3's off the dribble from the same spot to tie it up at 43.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

49-45 Denver. Kenyon just picked up a T for throwing the headband.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

man martin gets his 3rd foul..


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Timeout Warriors at the 2:51 mark. 25 fast break points for Denver already:banana:. 59-51 Nuggets. Everyone's doing the share right now on the offensive end. 3 guys in double figures in the first half.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

68-64 Nuggets at the break thanks to J Rich's buzzer beating 3 to end the half that you will all be seeing later on Sportscenter Spinning, leaning, banked 3 from straight on right as the horn sounded. Melo's leading the Nuggets with 17, who have 4 players in double figures already, and Davis leads the Warriors with 23 (17 in the first). Richardson has 12, (3 for 5 3FG). 27 fast break points for the Nuggets, and they're outscoring the Warriors 36-20 in the paint (mostly transition layups).


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

89-77 Nuggets, I now have the game on mute. The last words I hear before picking up the remote: "How many seconds in the lane? How many seconds are they gonna let Carmelo Anthony just sit in the paint?" Melo's got 26 on 10-13 shooting.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anthony 32 points. WOW!


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

Great game by the Nuggets...Everyone was playing exceptional, except for Nene. In fact, I don't think I've ever watched a game where Nene was better than "fair". He has terrible touch, and often can't handle rebounds/hard passes. 
Anyway, I was hoping the Nuggets could reach the 100 point plateau at the end of the third, but I'll take a dominating win like this any day.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice win but if the Nuggets wanna go anywhere in the playoffs they'll have to start defending. 

Andre Miller was superb tonight.


----------

